# How's This For Nostalgia?



## Ken N Tx

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]*All the girls had ugly gym uniforms
   and wore* *tennis shoes not $200 Nike's?

*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]*It took three minutes for the TV to warm up?

*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]*You got your windshield cleaned, oil checked, and gas pumped,
   without asking,* *all for free, every time?
     And you didn't pay for air? And, you got trading stamps to boot?

*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]*They threatened to keep kids back a grade if they failed. . 
   and they did it?

*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]*Playing baseball with no adults to help kids with the rules of the game?

*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]*
*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Ken N Tx

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]*Having a Weapon in School meant
   being caught with a Slingshot?

*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]*The Worst Embarrassment was
   being picked last for a team?
*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]*War was a card game?**
*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]*Do you remember a time when decisions were made by going 'eeny-meeny-miney-moe'?* *
**Mistakes were corrected by simply exclaiming, 'Do Over!'?**
'Race issue' meant arguing about who ran the fastest?

*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]*If you can remember most or all of these, Then You Have Lived!!*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Ameriscot

That looks like my gym uniform! I remember all the rest as well.


----------



## Rocky

I remember all of them.  My gym uniform was the absolute most ugly shade of maroon that anyone could ever imagine!

I do wish kids now were allowed to have pick-up baseball games instead of having coaches and screaming cursing parents! :nightmare:


----------



## AZ Jim

My first adult job was with Standard Stations. worked my way up to Asst. Mgr.  We actually had to greet customers to a script!  "Good Morning (or afternoon, evening) Do you wish the tank filled?"  If the customer said yes it was "Fill the tank with Chevron Supreme or Chevron?" Then repead his order, etc.  White uniform, black tie hot or not.  They had checkers out writing reports on our methods.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Been a long time since I had full service at a gas station, nowadays, they'd probably charge you an extra $10 for the courtesy.


----------



## AZ Jim

SeaBreeze said:


> Been a long time since I had full service at a gas station, nowadays, they'd probably charge you an extra $10 for the courtesy.



We also gave away free rad maps!


----------



## AprilT

I actually like the gym uniform and presently am seeing a lot of people wearing similar shorts to those the gym teacher is wearing, in a different print and fabric of course, but similar cut.


----------



## Pappy

I still have a set of road maps, from 1958, with highlighted roads showing the best route from CA to NY. Route 66 most of the way and there was no charge to have this done. Very early Mapquest?

Worked part time in CA for Texaco station. We had to go through the whole spiel asking all the May i help you questions.


----------



## DoItMyself

Radios looked like cathedral windows,  had advanced features such as a tuning eye, had up to 3 bands (BC, SW and Police), and took a couple minutes to warm up?

And clocks were wound with a key once a week?

I must really live in the past.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## jujube

Those are almost identical to the gym uniforms we wore.....ours were a horrible shade of puke green.


----------



## Josiah

I'll bet you girls looked very fetching in your gym uniforms. layful:


----------



## oakapple

and I'm sure all you boys looked very fetching in yours too!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Hubby worked at a Chevron station when we met-after school and weekends,that is. It was right next door to his dad`s body shop that we eventually took over. His dad also had an account at the station so he could just run his loaner cars over and fill up when necessary. The kids were allowed to use the account to put gas in their cars,so before we went cruising on Friday nights we would go there and put in 50 cents. Then hubby got in trouble for signing the tag "Bimbo" (his dog).


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Oh and yeah,my sisters both had the puke green gym unis.The year I started high school,they switched to a marine blue one and they weren`t too awful. And yes,we were very fetching in them... What we weren`t so great looking in were the swimsuits. They were coton knit-no Spandex in them and what fit you when it was dry stretched out about 6 sizes when it got wet! Awful old things!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

My Grandmothers clock which I now have. Needs repair but hope to get it going again soon.


----------



## Pappy

Had these as a young boy.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## oakapple

An early photo of you Ken?


----------



## Ken N Tx

oakapple said:


> An early photo of you Ken?


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

A few more:


----------



## Ken N Tx

1934 Christmas catalog from Montgomery Ward
.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## oakapple

WOW! Those prices! Still, although they were no doubt bargains, some of the things would have been beyond the spending money of a lot of people at the time. We have so much now, so many goods all around us [and certainly here in England at eye watering prices] especially for houses.Glad I don't have to buy those corsets though.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

A couple from my collection of stuff:


----------



## Pappy

nthego:


----------



## Jackie22

I remember those Dixie Cups, Pappy, mercy, I am so old....


----------



## Pappy

Jackie22 said:


> I remember those Dixie Cups, Pappy, mercy, I am so old....



That makes two of us, Jackie. Remember the little wooden spoons we ate them with?


----------



## Jackie22

Pappy said:


> That makes two of us, Jackie. Remember the little wooden spoons we ate them with?



....yes, indeed, since you mentioned it.


----------



## mporta

Let us not forget those torture devices that only girls had to wear,,,swimming caps!


----------



## Geezerette

Yes indeed, my gym suit was puke green too, and I was a chubby kid, and they never had one that quite fit me. Used to try to make excuses to get out of  gym class.


----------



## John C

We had an Atwater Kent radio which meant for me Jack Armstrong, Little Orphan Annie and Captain Midnight


----------



## Ken N Tx

John C said:


> We had an Atwater Kent radio which meant for me Jack Armstrong, Little Orphan Annie and Captain Midnight


----------



## RadishRose

How many of you had this for your 45 rpm records?


----------



## NancyNGA

We used these.  Old fruitcake tins.   Perfect fit for 45 rpms.


----------



## Ken N Tx

.


----------



## Rob

My first camera ...



First record player (note the autochange) ...



First recording device ...



First family vehicle ...



First family car ...


----------



## RadishRose

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 15769
> .



I sure do! Once, my mother wrapped by books in expensive, sturdy & pretty gift-wrap paper. I was humiliated! I cried until my father ripped it off and re-wrapped the books in the brown paper bags, just like everyone else's.


----------



## maddyathome

Ken N Tx said:


> *
> **You got your windshield cleaned, oil checked, and gas pumped,
> without asking,**all for free, every time?
> And you didn't pay for air? And, you got trading stamps to boot?
> View attachment 14159
> **
> *



Hate having to put air in my tires - but I have never paid for air.  How much do you pay, and does someone do it for you?
I wish I could pay someone because I am never sure I have done it correctly, although it is better now that the machines beep to let you know when to stop...Also not so keen on bending down s I get older lol..


----------



## maddyathome

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 15769
> .



Oh yes, an annual ritual!


----------



## SeaBreeze

We wrapped our school books in brown paper bags too.  Hi Maddy, welcome to the forum! :welcome:


----------



## Ken N Tx

maddyathome said:


> Hate having to put air in my tires - but I have never paid for air.  How much do you pay, and does someone do it for you?
> I wish I could pay someone because I am never sure I have done it correctly, although it is better now that the machines beep to let you know when to stop...Also not so keen on bending down s I get older lol..



Most gas stations have a 25 cent meter for air!!


----------



## maddyathome

I would like to go back to the old days of having an attendant in the petrol station, and proper check-out service in the supermarkets


----------



## Underock1

The girls still looked pretty cute though!


----------



## Jingles

What a great walk down memory lane!

I miss milk delivery!








And the corner store


----------



## Underock1

Yes. We lived on the fourth floor of an apartment house in the Bronx, but there was something about that "clink" in the early morning. Much better than the electronic buzzer! Early on, our milk still arrived by horse and wagon.


----------



## Aunt Marg

I remember all!

I remember my volleyball shorts... school issue, how I hated them!

Aside from them being uncomfortable, they reminded me of a cross between Wonder Woman's tight pants, and a normal pair of panties, but they were made out of thick terry cloth.

Pulling the leg openings down constantly to cover ones butt cheeks... revealing in the front.

Hideous things they were, and two sizes too small was how they were fitted and worn.


----------



## dobielvr

Aunt Marg said:


> I remember all!
> 
> I remember my volleyball shorts... school issue, how I hated them!
> 
> Aside from them being uncomfortable, they reminded me of a cross between Wonder Woman's tight pants, and a normal pair of panties, but they were made out of thick terry cloth.
> 
> Pulling the leg openings down constantly to cover ones butt cheeks... revealing in the front.
> 
> Hideous things they were, and two sizes too small was how they were fitted and worn.


Geez..they look more like 'hotpants' lol
hotpants romance is what i remember hearing

Didnt you girls have the blue one piece romper you had to wear in gym class?


----------



## Aunt Marg

dobielvr said:


> Geez..they look more like 'hotpants' lol
> hotpants romance is what i remember hearing
> 
> Didnt you girls have the blue one piece romper you had to wear in gym class?


No one-piece rompers, but yes, blue was our colour!

I know, they were like hot pants! LOL!


----------



## fmdog44

I was in a Valero gas station buying something and I saw those wax tubes filled with colored sugar water. I was shocked to see those and I wonder what country those are made in and who the hell would buy them?!


----------



## fmdog44

My


Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 15046
> View attachment 15047
> View attachment 15048
> View attachment 15049
> View attachment 15050


My folks had those exact same glasses for holidays only.


----------



## Aunt Marg

FM. Your post reminded me of these!

Does everyone remember the Atomic line of glassware that was so popular back in the 60's?


----------



## Butterfly

dobielvr said:


> Geez..they look more like 'hotpants' lol
> hotpants romance is what i remember hearing
> 
> Didnt you girls have the blue one piece romper you had to wear in gym class?


We had those here.  Ugly as sin.


----------



## hawkdon

Pappy said:


> Had these as a young boy.


yeah i had the chem set, used to make the house smell bad !!!


----------



## horseless carriage

What a fabulous thread, I have so many cherished memories that this thread could be my calling card.

About a couple of years before the pandemic I was at a vintage inspired festival. A friend was painstakingly trying to talk me through how to connect a smart phone to the internet. He failed miserably, but he did show me, on his internet connect phone, a wonderful photo from a hundred years ago. I scribbled down the website, then once back home, I looked it up. Here you go:

What really struck me was the fellow's shoes.
Have you ever seen such a striking pair of shoes?
No, me neither, but I know an artisan, a very skilled artisan.
One phone call later and dictating the website over the phone,
he texted me back with the message: No problem:
Is he an artiste or what?

Those shoes get comments, remarks and sometimes insults, but only in a jocular way.
Like: "Will they be back in fashion sometime soon?"
They certainly beat the ubiquitous trainers any day of the week.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

Nostalgia Is Never Passé​


----------



## Meanderer

The Lost Drop........


----------



## Aunt Bea

_Tell me about the good old days..._


----------



## horseless carriage

Aunt Bea, how true that photo of today's phone culture has become.

Has anyone ever been to the Henley-Royal-Regatta? Not much has changed over time.



So reassuring that some things survive.
It's much the same at The Goodwood Revival.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Lovely additions folks!

Just love the shoes, Horseless, and of course, seeing you all dressed up!

The next time you're met with... "_will they ever be back in fashion again_", I want you to look directly in their eye and reply, classy never goes out of style.


----------



## SetWave

The Hawaiian princes who brought surfing to Santa Cruz long before SoCal had a clue.


----------



## horseless carriage

Aunt Marg said:


> Lovely additions folks!
> 
> Just love the shoes, Horseless, and of course, seeing you all dressed up!
> 
> The next time you're met with... "_will they ever be back in fashion again_", I want you to look directly in their eye and reply, classy never goes out of style.


A fellow once had the temerity, more like nerve, to mock my wife's attire. She napalmed him with a withering stare and replied: "One has standards," then added, "not something that you would know about." She then walked away leaving him doing a goldfish gape.


----------



## debodun

You're older than hydrogen if you know who these people are.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## debodun




----------



## Keesha

SeaBreeze said:


> Been a long time since I had full service at a gas station, nowadays, they'd probably charge you an extra $10 for the courtesy.


While looking after my parents I sometimes went to their local gas station and it’s still full service. It felt so nice to get my window wiped and my car filled up by someone else sometimes. 
The gas was a few cents more per litre than regular self serve. When it’s pouring rain it’s well worth it


----------



## Keesha

Aunt Marg said:


> I remember all!
> 
> I remember my volleyball shorts... school issue, how I hated them!
> 
> Aside from them being uncomfortable, they reminded me of a cross between Wonder Woman's tight pants, and a normal pair of panties, but they were made out of thick terry cloth.
> 
> Pulling the leg openings down constantly to cover ones butt cheeks... revealing in the front.
> 
> Hideous things they were, and two sizes too small was how they were fitted and worn.


Never ever wore them. Ok NOW I remember why I never took gym in high school.
Yes. There’s NO WAY I’d wear  them. I just refused.


----------



## Keesha

dobielvr said:


> Geez..they look more like 'hotpants' lol
> hotpants romance is what i remember hearing
> 
> Didnt you girls have the blue one piece romper you had to wear in gym class?


Could they have found anything uglier. They were ooooglayyyyy!!!


----------



## oldiebutgoody

horseless carriage said:


> Aunt Bea, how true that photo of today's phone culture has become.
> 
> Has anyone ever been to the Henley-Royal-Regatta? Not much has changed over time.
> 
> View attachment 159134
> 
> So reassuring that some things survive.
> It's much the same at The Goodwood Revival.
> 
> View attachment 159135









Never went to the  Regatta but am a subscriber to its YouTube channel:



HenleyRoyalRegatta - YouTube




One of my fave channel on that site. The chat we have on its race days are among the finest online chats I have ever had. Wonderful folks post there.  Hopefully, the HRR will return soon.


----------



## oldiebutgoody

horseless carriage said:


> What a fabulous thread, I have so many cherished memories that this thread could be my calling card.
> 
> About a couple of years before the pandemic I was at a vintage inspired festival. A friend was painstakingly trying to talk me through how to connect a smart phone to the internet. He failed miserably, but he did show me, on his internet connect phone, a wonderful photo from a hundred years ago. I scribbled down the website, then once back home, I looked it up. Here you go:
> View attachment 159101
> What really struck me was the fellow's shoes.
> Have you ever seen such a striking pair of shoes?
> No, me neither, but I know an artisan, a very skilled artisan.
> One phone call later and dictating the website over the phone,
> he texted me back with the message: No problem:
> Is he an artiste or what?
> View attachment 159102
> Those shoes get comments, remarks and sometimes insults, but only in a jocular way.
> Like: "Will they be back in fashion sometime soon?"
> They certainly beat the ubiquitous trainers any day of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people in photo:      Douglas Fairbanks, Sr  & beautiful Mary Pickford


----------



## dobielvr

Keesha said:


> Could they have found anything uglier. They were ooooglayyyyy!!!


Almost humiliating...lol
You'd hope that none of the cute guys would see you, since you all looked alike.


----------



## horseless carriage

The New Forest, where I live, is a 40mph zone throughout, not that some obey it, but it's great for cycling. There's a number of tracks too, a little bumpy but quite manageable, I've yet to get a puncture on them. Twice a week, more when the weather is clement, my old, 1922 Phillips bicycle comes out, it's got a lady's frame, which is ideal for me, the whole point of cycling is to follow doctor's orders and keep the hip replacement joint exercised. There's a quite a few different types of watering holes in The Forest, most popular are the thatched roofed pubs, but there's also tea rooms, cafes and my particular favourite, a former railway station.


It's not just the hip that has a problem, my bladder doesn't have the holding power that it once had and as Holmsley is within bladder distance, I cycle there and back. After refreshments, I came out to find a group of cyclists gathered around my bike. They were, like me, retirees, in fact seeing them gathered around my bike, they look like a pack of 'Q' Tips, those little white sort of cocktail sticks with a cotton wool bud on the end.

"Is there a problem?" I asked, turning round and seeing me caused a spontaneous laugh. They were all dressed for cycling, modern day cycling. I was dressed as was, when the bike was new. Turns out that they are members of some retirement club, and would I like to join? Thanking them for their offer I declined, explaining that we, that's my wife and I, are so busy we wouldn't find time. Then one fellow said that he thought that he had seen me somewhere, probably prompted by my mode of dress. "Would it be here?" I asked him, holding up a picture of my MG at a classic car show. "That's it!" he said, "last year at East Boldre." "Correct." I said. "You wore a hat that day," he replied, "So did my wife," I answered. https://newforestrun2019finish.shutterfly.com/pictures/9#101

I then had to pose, phones and cameras came out, click, click, click they went. We said our farewells and away the went. I guess it was the old bicycle that amused them so, I find that my old MG has a similar effect. In case you missed it when I posted it previously, here's my old bike.


Just in case you might think that I have been ignoring the lockdown rules, I must add that this took place  just before the pandemic broke.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Aunt Bea

When I was a kid these mail chutes  used to fascinate me.

A few of the old banks and office buildings in this area still use them.


----------



## horseless carriage

Aunt Bea, that letter box with the padlock on it, is fabulous. Our postal service, known as Royal Mail, has lost so much postal traffic that they have decided to challenge the parcel market. The explosion of internet orders has given them a new lease of life. Nowadays it's possible to post a parcel, just like we did with letters.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

My first tape recorder. This thing lasted me a long time too.


----------



## Aunt Marg

OneEyedDiva said:


> My first tape recorder. This thing lasted me a long time too.
> 
> View attachment 159518


Mine was this style, OneEyed.

I was given the cassette/radio player by a mom I babysat for, and the music never stopped on it!

I remember spending one New Years Eve recording song after song on the top 100 countdown! All my favourite songs!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Aunt Marg said:


> Mine was this style, OneEyed.
> 
> I was given the cassette/radio player by a mom I babysat for, and the music never stopped on it!
> 
> I remember spending one New Years Eve recording song after song on the top 100 countdown! All my favourite songs!


That brings back memories.

When I was in my teens my parents asked me what I would like for Christmas.

I told them that I would like a reel to reel tape recorder priced at around $150.00.  There was no mention of my choice or the price so my hopes were high.

What I got was a radio/cassette player similar to the one in your post.  I realize now that a reel to reel tape recorder was a very foolish choice and that the cassette recorder was much more practical.

That was the last year that I ever took the bait and asked for anything.

It's funny/sad how some situations shape your life and create memories that last forever while other things are forgotten as soon as they happen.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Aunt Bea said:


> That brings back memories.
> 
> When I was in my teens my parents asked me what I would like for Christmas.
> 
> I told them that I would like a reel to reel tape recorder priced at around $150.00.  There was no mention of my choice or the price so my hopes were high.
> 
> What I got was a radio/cassette player similar to the one in your post.  I realize now that a reel to reel tape recorder was a very foolish choice and that the cassette recorder was much more practical.
> 
> That was the last year that I ever took the bait and asked for anything.
> 
> It's funny/sad how some situations shape your life and create memories that last forever while other things are forgotten as soon as they happen.


A lovely story, Aunt Bea!

I very seldom asked for anything for Christmas either, especially knowing mom and dad were always so poor, but boy, did I ever have a long secret list of things I dreamed of from day to day, and not expensive things either.

Regarding the radio/cassette player I got, I had babysat for the mother all summer long... Monday through Friday, early in the morning until late in the afternoon, and of course I earned my pay, a whopping .25¢ an hour, so when she presented the cassette player to me at the end of summer as an additional thanks, I was ecstatic.

All we had in our house was moms big old clunky console stereo, which she didn't like anyone touching, and being the young girl that I was, all I wanted was a music player of my own... all mine.

The radio/cassette player was a dream come true.

I don't know what something along the lines of a radio/cassette combo player cost back in the day, but most families I knew didn't have extra money to throw away on things.

Really made me feel so appreciated.


----------



## horseless carriage

This is the popular seaside town of Bournemouth circa 1954 and features: Old Christchurch Road. You won't see a single vehicle on this road today, it's been pedestrianised. Only delivery vehicles are permitted and that's before ten am & after four pm.
The store on the right called Brights, was bought up and re-branded, Dingles. Later, Dingles were absorbed into The House of Fraser empire. The store survives today, but is only hanging on by it's fingernails.


----------



## Dana

horseless carriage said:


> The New Forest, where I live, is a 40mph zone throughout, not that some obey it, but it's great for cycling. There's a number of tracks too, a little bumpy but quite manageable, I've yet to get a puncture on them. Twice a week, more when the weather is clement, my old, 1922 Phillips bicycle comes out, it's got a lady's frame, which is ideal for me, the whole point of cycling is to follow doctor's orders and keep the hip replacement joint exercised. There's a quite a few different types of watering holes in The Forest, most popular are the thatched roofed pubs, but there's also tea rooms, cafes and my particular favourite, a former railway station.
> View attachment 159277
> View attachment 159278
> It's not just the hip that has a problem, my bladder doesn't have the holding power that it once had and as Holmsley is within bladder distance, I cycle there and back. After refreshments, I came out to find a group of cyclists gathered around my bike. They were, like me, retirees, in fact seeing them gathered around my bike, they look like a pack of 'Q' Tips, those little white sort of cocktail sticks with a cotton wool bud on the end.
> 
> "Is there a problem?" I asked, turning round and seeing me caused a spontaneous laugh. They were all dressed for cycling, modern day cycling. I was dressed as was, when the bike was new. Turns out that they are members of some retirement club, and would I like to join? Thanking them for their offer I declined, explaining that we, that's my wife and I, are so busy we wouldn't find time. Then one fellow said that he thought that he had seen me somewhere, probably prompted by my mode of dress. "Would it be here?" I asked him, holding up a picture of my MG at a classic car show. "That's it!" he said, "last year at East Boldre." "Correct." I said. "You wore a hat that day," he replied, "So did my wife," I answered. https://newforestrun2019finish.shutterfly.com/pictures/9#101
> 
> I then had to pose, phones and cameras came out, click, click, click they went. We said our farewells and away the went. I guess it was the old bicycle that amused them so, I find that my old MG has a similar effect. In case you missed it when I posted it previously, here's my old bike.
> View attachment 159279
> 
> Just in case you might think that I have been ignoring the lockdown rules, I must add that this took place  just before the pandemic broke.



WoW...had no idea you live in the New Forest. That's where I grew up. Then when I was thirteen we moved to London!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## horseless carriage

Dana said:


> WoW...had no idea you live in the New Forest. That's where I grew up. Then when I was thirteen we moved to London!


Small world Dana. My wife and I are Londoners. She's from Crouch end and I'm from Hackney. Our last London address was in the Ilford suburb of Goodmayes. My promotion in the company that I was working for at that time, offered me a substantial leg up the ladder, but I had to take on the company's operation in Eastleigh. A place that you and I know as Hampshire, but most others think of it as Southampton.

My wife was employed as a paramedic, she needed to transfer, the only vacancy was at Ringwood, so we went house hunting around Ringwood. By chance a property came onto the market in between the communities of Ringwood & Verwood, right on the edge of The New Forest, that's how two Londoners came to be domiciled in such a picturesque part of the country.


----------



## Dana

horseless carriage said:


> Small world Dana. My wife and I are Londoners. She's from Crouch end and I'm from Hackney. Our last London address was in the Ilford suburb of Goodmayes. My promotion in the company that I was working for at that time, offered me a substantial leg up the ladder, but I had to take on the company's operation in Eastleigh. A place that you and I know as Hampshire, but most others think of it as Southampton.
> 
> My wife was employed as a paramedic, she needed to transfer, the only vacancy was at Ringwood, so we went house hunting around Ringwood. By chance a property came onto the market in between the communities of Ringwood & Verwood, right on the edge of The New Forest, that's how two Londoners came to be domiciled in such a picturesque part of the country.
> 
> View attachment 160594



_It certainly is a small world HC...Now I’m getting homesick! . Learnt to ride my first pony in the New Forest. Was hoping to get to the UK this year to visit relatives, but we’re still being held prisoner in Oz by our Prime Minister. Occasionally I attend the Jane Austen festival._


----------



## horseless carriage

Back in 2019, we were at a dance inspired weekend in the Devon town of Torquay. We were there with some friends, on the Saturday morning we travelled to Paignton, where we caught the steam hauled train, on the heritage railway, to Kingswear. 

When constructed the line was to be built to Dartmouth, but Dartmouth is on the opposite bank of the river Dart. The idea being to run the track along, or close to, the north side of the river, the south side was inaccessible, when the line reached Kingswear it would cross the river Dart by bridge. A terminus station was built at Dartmouth in preparation.

But the railway company had not foreseen the might of Victorian Britain's Royal Navy, who insisted on a bridge being a hundred feet high so that the masts of the navy's ships could pass underneath, unhindered. The river Dart was one of many of the navy's home ports. 

A one hundred feet high bridge would have meant an almost doubling of the whole line's construction costs. So the train ran to Kingswear and a paddle steamer took passengers across the river to Dartmouth station. This quirk in history, (Dartmouth station has never had a railtrack,) we just had to see. If you are fascinated by it you can read a more detailed account on Wiki: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dartmouth_Steam_Railway

Here you see us at Kingswear Station being photobombed by Hercules, our wonderful iron horse for the journey.


----------



## hollydolly

horseless carriage said:


> Aunt Bea, that letter box with the padlock on it, is fabulous. Our postal service, known as Royal Mail, has lost so much postal traffic that they have decided to challenge the parcel market. The explosion of internet orders has given them a new lease of life. Nowadays it's possible to post a parcel, just like we did with letters.
> 
> View attachment 159409


Not at_ our_ local Postbox it isn't....


----------



## horseless carriage

Just recently I had a text from one of my adorable God children. She had sent me a link to a photo about ladies fashions back in the 1930's. When I looked up that link I saw the most amazing pair of shoes:

Amazing because I have seen those shoes somewhere before. I sent my God daughter a text of this photo.
It seems that we are officially, cool. Look at my wife's shoes in this photo:


----------



## Aunt Marg

horseless carriage said:


> Just recently I had a text from one of my adorable God children. She had sent me a link to a photo about ladies fashions back in the 1930's. When I looked up that link I saw the most amazing pair of shoes:
> View attachment 164430
> Amazing because I have seen those shoes somewhere before. I sent my God daughter a text of this photo.
> It seems that we are officially, cool. Look at my wife's shoes in this photo:
> View attachment 164431


Love it, Horseless!


----------



## RnR




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Sassycakes

*My favorite TV shows when I was growing up. On Howdy Doody I always wanted to be Princess Summer fall winter spring. I had a crush on the Lone Ranger and I watched American Bandstand every day,*


----------



## Aunt Marg

View attachment 166231


Marie5656 said:


> View attachment 166222


What memories this image conjures up for me.

My moms was record player, AM/FM radio, and reel-to-reel.

Us kids didn't dare put music on without asking.


----------



## horseless carriage

Who, as a child, heard your mother say, "make sure you're underwear is clean in case you're in accident?" 
Talking of accident, these two look like the archetypal kind of mothers that handed out the clean underwear advice.
I bet they never envisaged accidentally showing the world their clean underwear.


----------



## Aunt Marg

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 166534
> 
> Who, as a child, heard your mother say, "make sure you're underwear is clean in case you're in accident?"
> Talking of accident, these two look like the archetypal kind of mothers that handed out the clean underwear advice.
> I bet they never envisaged accidentally showing the world their clean underwear.


My mom repeated the words, "_never leave the house without clean underpants on_". It never truly registered with me... went in one ear and straight out the other, and considering my age, I'm sure my mom knew deep inside that her words more likely than not failed to resonate inside me, but I've never forgotten them.


----------



## RobinWren

horseless carriage said:


> Back in 2019, we were at a dance inspired weekend in the Devon town of Torquay. We were there with some friends, on the Saturday morning we travelled to Paignton, where we caught the steam hauled train, on the heritage railway, to Kingswear.
> 
> When constructed the line was to be built to Dartmouth, but Dartmouth is on the opposite bank of the river Dart. The idea being to run the track along, or close to, the north side of the river, the south side was inaccessible, when the line reached Kingswear it would cross the river Dart by bridge. A terminus station was built at Dartmouth in preparation.
> 
> But the railway company had not foreseen the might of Victorian Britain's Royal Navy, who insisted on a bridge being a hundred feet high so that the masts of the navy's ships could pass underneath, unhindered. The river Dart was one of many of the navy's home ports.
> 
> A one hundred feet high bridge would have meant an almost doubling of the whole line's construction costs. So the train ran to Kingswear and a paddle steamer took passengers across the river to Dartmouth station. This quirk in history, (Dartmouth station has never had a railtrack,) we just had to see. If you are fascinated by it you can read a more detailed account on Wiki: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dartmouth_Steam_Railway
> 
> Here you see us at Kingswear Station being photobombed by Hercules, our wonderful iron horse for the journey.View attachment 163161


Your shoes look so elegant


----------



## RobinWren

Aunt Marg said:


> My mom repeated the words, "_never leave the house without clean underpants on_". It never truly registered with me... went in one ear and straight out the other, and considering my age, I'm sure my mom knew deep inside that her words more likely than not failed to resonate inside me, but I've never forgotten them.


For me it was, make sure you have clean nickers on.


----------



## Aunt Marg

RobinWren said:


> For me it was, make sure you have clean nickers on.


One of my boys (when young) would bath, then put on his old worn underpants again. His sly practice slipped by me only a couple of times before I wizened up to it and brought the boom down.

I'd bath the little stinker (in his 4's), dry him off, then send him to his room to get clean underpants out from his dresser to put on, and instead, the minute I exited the bathroom, he'd dip into the pile of old clothes I had removed from him before his bath, still laying on the bathroom floor, and he'd climb back into his old underpants again.

With the baby of the family, his younger brother still in didies, on bath-night, after I had the older one stripped and in the tub, into the plastic diaper pail the older ones underpants would go. That put an abrupt end to re-wearing dirty underpants in our house.


----------



## Sassycakes

*One of my favorite memories from the past was going to the Soda Shop around the corner from where I grew up. My 2 friends and a boy I was dating would go every night. He would always play "Barbara" by the Temptations because he liked me and Barbara is my name. One might my friend sprayed him in the face with her Hairspray, but he still played it over and over again.*


----------



## horseless carriage

RobinWren said:


> Your shoes look so elegant


What a lovely kind comment. My shoes are a tad on the colourful side, always on the search for original styled shoes I came across this photo from the 1920's:

Ooh-la-la, look at his shoes. Out came my phone, one call later and their replication is in progress. Some weeks later and a package arrives:

Do you think that they look new, or original?


----------



## RobinWren

horseless carriage said:


> What a lovely kind comment. My shoes are a tad on the colourful side, always on the search for original styled shoes I came across this photo from the 1920's:
> View attachment 166903
> Ooh-la-la, look at his shoes. Out came my phone, one call later and their replication is in progress. Some weeks later and a package arrives:
> View attachment 166904
> Do you think that they look new, or original?
> View attachment 166905


Original?


----------



## Aunt Marg

horseless carriage said:


> What a lovely kind comment. My shoes are a tad on the colourful side, always on the search for original styled shoes I came across this photo from the 1920's:
> View attachment 166903
> Ooh-la-la, look at his shoes. Out came my phone, one call later and their replication is in progress. Some weeks later and a package arrives:
> View attachment 166904
> Do you think that they look new, or original?
> View attachment 166905


Classically original!


----------

